# Victor Borge Dean Martin Musical Phonetic Punctuation



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cute fun fun....Loved Dean Martin, but they were both naturals....thank you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

I almost think I remember seeing this on Dean's show as a kid - I remember laughing until tears came out. Thanks for the flash-back!


----------

